# Who has live shrimp?



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Finally at home from outta town and ole uncle from Missouri is here and I tried taking him fishin today, had to use dead shrimp cause nobody had live shrimp, tried jims fish camp and Avalon, both were a big O said they don't know when they will get any..


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Check the shops tomorrow. Live bait shrimp boats going out tonight


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Most all bait shops around saltwater Will have live shrimp.


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

stevenattsu said:


> Check the shops tomorrow. Live bait shrimp boats going out tonight


Preciate it.. I'll check again in the morning


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Always call. First.

"Strawberry Moon" last night.


----------



## wirecrimper (Jun 2, 2016)

Did you check gulf breeze bait and tackle? They always have some when I go. There was only one time they didn't in the winter when a high wind storm came through but other then that, always had some.


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

BananaTom said:


> Always call. First.
> 
> "Strawberry Moon" last night.


I usually do, matter fact we were at the casino the evening before we went fishing and I was outside the casino calling bait shops to see who had them lol... I called jims fish camp and they got some in, we r under the interstate bridge right now, waiting on the tide to change...


----------



## Shawnawanna (Jun 17, 2016)

BananaTom said:


> Always call. First.


+1 Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle is my usual spot for live shrimp but they have not had any the last 5 or so times I've gone fishing (usually once or twice a week)

Make sure you give them a call before you go, Last week I made a trip out to OUTCAST for live shrimp because they were the only place that had any


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Live bait shrimp are hard to catch during the hot summer months, that is why the bait shops are hit or miss for having any.


----------

